# Lack of EPG for Prime/MaoriTV channels on TivoNZ



## sshipway (Jul 9, 2009)

This thread is also in the OzTivo.net forum but I'm also mentioning it here to get a wider audience.

Both MaoriTV and Prime (owned by Sky) are refusing to give EPG data to TivoNZ, which is preventing Tivo from working properly with these channels.

I've spent a fair amount of time chasing up through all the various people to try and find the official explanation for this, and eventually got this response form Sky (who control PrimeTV):



> Prime's listings are not available on TiVo's EPG (electronic programming guide) as at this time TiVo does not measure ratings data. This information is important for a free-to-air broadcaster as we need these ratings to put a value on PRIME's TV commercials.
> 
> We expect that this feature could be available in 2012 when we will review this decision at that time.


In my opinion, this is spurious as they would get no ratings data from me if I had a freeview box, either. I believe the real reason is because they see Tivo as a competitior to MySkyHD and want to make things difficult - which is anti-competitive behaviour and in any case, TVNZ (who part own the NZ franchise) are not denying EPG data for their channels to Sky...

So, if you're a NZ Tivo user and want to complain, I'll save you some time and let you know who to complain to. Remember that the more noise they hear, the more likely they are to do something about it! Letters are particularly effective as usually few people bother to actually write.

1. Write to Prime TV at Sky Corporate Headquarters, 
10 Panorama Road
Mount Wellington
Auckland 1060​2. Telephone Prime TV headquarters at 09 414 0700. You could also call Sky customer service, but frankly they are clueless and will just say 'Tivo doesnt work with Sky'.
3. Write to Prime TV at their offices,
Director of Communications
Prime TV
PO Box 302193
North Harbour Postal Centre
Auckland​4. Email one of the consumer affairs programs - the more people who do this, the more likely they will take up the issue when they restart in the new year
[email protected]
[email protected]​


----------



## citizensmith (Nov 19, 2009)

sshipway said:


> This thread is also in the OzTivo.net forum but I'm also mentioning it here to get a wider audience.
> 
> Both MaoriTV and Prime (owned by Sky) are refusing to give EPG data to TivoNZ, which is preventing Tivo from working properly with these channels.
> 
> ...


I would also write some letters to the major players who are advertising on these channels and send a carbon copy of the letter sent to the people you have mentioned in your post.

If you explain to the advertisers that an increasing segment of viewing public are less likely to watch these channels (and obviously the advertising they are paying for) because the channels are not providing EPG info you might find the channels finally sit up and listen because it has the potential to hurt their advertising revenue.

Just an idea.

Cheers,
Citizensmith


----------

